# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  از امروز تا کنکور

## amirdostaneh

سلام دوستان من میخوام از امروز 15 ساعت رو پر کنم به نظرتون میتونم زیره 1000 بیارم 

از نظر درس هم صفرم

من چهارمین کنکورمه

نمیدونم شایدم پنجمی شایدم ششمی شمارش از دستم رفته

لطفا راهنمایی کنید منو

تجربی ام

----------


## zeinabkarami44

آره میتونی فقط بخون به حرف کسی گوش نده

فرستاده شده از GT-I9505ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## Behnam10

اولا مطمئن باش صفر نيستي !! شما چهار ساله داري براي كنكور ميخوني ؛ اگه توي اين همه مدت ، ٥ درصد هم از هر هر درس خونده باشي ، حداقل ٢٠ درصد مطالب رو بلدي !!
اين جور تاپيك ها در اين ايام مثل همه ي سال هازياد ميشه  ؛ ولي در نهايت يكي دونفر از اين بچه ها غيرت ميكنند و واقعا زحمت ميكشن .
انشالله كه شما جزو اين تعداد محدود باشي .
ساعت مطالعه هم اصلا ملاك نيست ؛ كيفيته كه مهمه!!   :Yahoo (76): 
شمام با روزي ٧-٨ ساعت مطالعه ي درست ، انشالله موفق ميشي .

ياعلي

----------


## Pinkstar

چرا که نه دوست عزیز ... فقط برنامتو متنوع بچین. که بازدهیت نیاد پایین

----------


## imaginedragon

دوستم تا الان اگه تو ی حرفه ای رفته بودی تا حالا اوستا شده بودی !!!!!!! با خودت کمی فکر کن وقت طلاس و مسیر موفقیت هم صرفا از کنکور و دانشگاه نمیگذره .... اما اگر واقعا قصد داری  باز کنکور بدی بهتره به صورت جدی رو اراده ات کار کنی تا ان شاءالله به هدفت برسی

----------


## ARASH.OLIA

به نظر من کمتر در موردش حرف بزن و بیشتر تلاش کن. و به مقصدت ( هدفت ) باور داشته باش.

موفق باشی..... .

----------


## nima malekipoor

معلومه که می تونی موفق باشی

----------


## a--ali--a

بستگی ب خودتون داره فقط و فقط و فقط 
ساعت مطالعه مهم هست ولی اینطوری ن ک هرکی 15 ساعت خوند رتبه زیر 1000 بیاره 
اولا بستگی ب خود شما داره ک ممکن با 5 ساعت خوندن در روز بتونید نتیجه مورد نظر رو کسب کنید یا با خوندن 10 ساعت یا ..
پس خیلی روی 15 ساعت نمیشه حساب باز کرد در کل ب خودت بستگی داره  :Yahoo (1): 
و اینکه شما باید ساعت مطالعه هفتگی رو در نظر بگیری چون ی روز ممکنه کلاس داشته باشی فقط 3 ساعت بخونی و ی روز کاملا آزاد باشی و مثلا 12 س بخونی 
ساعت کل رو بگیر ک مثلا این هفته حداقل انقد باید بخونم حالا متناسب با شرایطی ک پیش میاد ..
توکلت هم ب خدا باشه حتما موفقیت در راهه .. :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Miss.Dr

مگه شما ترازتون 6800 نبود؟
حالا عالی نیس ولی بدم نیستا. :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Miss.Dr

فک کنم فانه تاپیکتون!
شما با 18 سال سن احتمالا اولین یا حداکثر دومین کنکورتونه.
و تا جاییکه برخورد داشتم جدی هستین تو درس.
همه ام اومدن میگن میتونی و این حرفا :Yahoo (94): 
ینی من عاشق ملت همیشه در صحنه مونم.
ولی حرکت جالبی بود.
خوشمان امد!
براوو :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Miss.Dr

فقط من یه چیزی بگم...
نه تو فاز ناامید کردنم نه هیچ چی...
این خیلی واضخه که....
چن وقتیه از این تاپیکا زیاد میبینیم اولیشم از مرداد شرو شد.
اصولا کسایی که میان میپرسن که میشه یا نمیشه تازه عضو شدن ...
میان میپرسن بعد 10 12 نفر انگیزه میدن
این بنده خدام میره یکم میخونه بعد تااااااااااازه دوران اعتیاد به انجمنش شرو میشه.
بعد هی تاپیک میزنه هی تاپیک میزنه.
فقط یه چیزی اشاره کنم بهتون برنخوره
اکثر (نه همه) کسایی که میان میگن میشه اگه انقد بخونی و تا عید فلان کارو کنی و برا خودشون پلن میدن...
خودشون جزو کسایی ان که موندن که میشه از الان موفق شد یا نه.
ینی هنوز شرو نکردن درست و حسابی!
با این حرفا دارن خودشونو دلداری میدن وگرنه کسی که سرش گرم درسه
چ از الان شرو کرده باشه چه از خیلی وخ پیش
وقت تلف نمیکنه مث من و شما .
میدونم این پستم به مضاق خیلیا خوش نمیاد ولی حقیقته.
​حقیقتم تلخه...

----------


## علی..

> فقط من یه چیزی بگم...
> نه تو فاز ناامید کردنم نه هیچ چی...
> این خیلی واضخه که....
> چن وقتیه از این تاپیکا زیاد میبینیم اولیشم از مرداد شرو شد.
> اصولا کسایی که میان میپرسن که میشه یا نمیشه تازه عضو شدن ...
> میان میپرسن بعد 10 12 نفر انگیزه میدن
> این بنده خدام میره یکم میخونه بعد تااااااااااازه دوران اعتیاد به انجمنش شرو میشه.
> بعد هی تاپیک میزنه هی تاپیک میزنه.
> فقط یه چیزی اشاره کنم بهتون برنخوره
> ...


دقیقادرسته اعصاب بنده خوردشدازروزی که اومدم انجمن بااین تاپیکامواجه شدم من واقعاکارخاصی ندارم میام انجمن کنکورندارم،ولی باتاپیک زدن مشکل حل نمیشه اگه نمیتونی بخونی الکی استرس کنکورنگیر،من هم میخوندم هم استرس بیهوده کنکورداشتم

----------


## amirdostaneh

> مگه شما ترازتون 6800 نبود؟
> حالا عالی نیس ولی بدم نیستا.





> فک کنم فانه تاپیکتون!
> شما با 18 سال سن احتمالا اولین یا حداکثر دومین کنکورتونه.
> و تا جاییکه برخورد داشتم جدی هستین تو درس.
> همه ام اومدن میگن میتونی و این حرفا
> ینی من عاشق ملت همیشه در صحنه مونم.
> ولی حرکت جالبی بود.
> خوشمان امد!
> براوو



na eshtebah gereftid be ehtmal ziad man hododan 1 mah mishe ke omadam


on dostemon name karbarisho taghir dade

----------


## علی..

بعددوست عزیزاول بروحال داغونی که زدی روبرداریه چی دیگه بزاراگه روحیت ازالآن داغونه ول کنکوروچون کنکورروحیه روشادنمیکنه بایداول ازداغون بودن دربیای :Yahoo (1): البته ببخشا،آخه فکرداغون بودن کنی داغون نباشی داغون میشی

----------


## Miss.Dr

> na eshtebah gereftid be ehtmal ziad man hododan 1 mah mishe ke omadam
> 
> 
> on dostemon name karbarisho taghir dade


میگم اسکرین میگیرما از تاپیکت...
ولی باشه تو راس میگی :Yahoo (4): 
بچه ها این دوستمون هیچی نخونده. کمک کنین بش :Yahoo (76):

----------


## DR.MAM

*با ۱۸ سال سن،چطوری میخوایی واسه چهارمین بار کنکور بدی؟
مگه چن سال جهشی خوندی؟*

----------


## amirdostaneh

> مگه شما ترازتون 6800 نبود؟
> حالا عالی نیس ولی بدم نیستا.





> فک کنم فانه تاپیکتون!
> شما با 18 سال سن احتمالا اولین یا حداکثر دومین کنکورتونه.
> و تا جاییکه برخورد داشتم جدی هستین تو درس.
> همه ام اومدن میگن میتونی و این حرفا
> ینی من عاشق ملت همیشه در صحنه مونم.
> ولی حرکت جالبی بود.
> خوشمان امد!
> براوو





> *با ۱۸ سال سن،چطوری میخوایی واسه چهارمین بار کنکور بدی؟
> مگه چن سال جهشی خوندی؟*


on 18 ro zamani ke omadam eshtebahi zadam 

alan nemidonam koja bayad avaz konam

----------


## DR.MAM

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط amirdostaneh


on 18 ro zamani ke omadam eshtebahi zadam 

alan nemidonam koja bayad avaz konam


آها..*

----------


## ZAPATA

شدن نشدن رو
برنامه ای که داریم مشخص میسازه
.................
 :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Miss.Dr

و همانا افرین بر کسی که گفت اگر پشتکار نداشته باشید بی استعداد ترین افراد بااراده از شما پیشی میگیرند :Yahoo (35): 
برم ارادمو تقویت کنم... @farzad96 (یه زمان امضای تو بود)
خدایی خیلی باهوشین :Yahoo (110): 
موندم چطوری رسیدین به کنکور :Yahoo (4): 
(هر کی ربطشو فهمید به تاپیک بیاد بگه براش یه شکلات بخرم :Yahoo (4): )

----------


## amirdostaneh

> شدن نشدن رو
> برنامه ای که داریم مشخص میسازه
> .................





> *
> 
> آها..*





> بعددوست عزیزاول بروحال داغونی که زدی روبرداریه چی دیگه بزاراگه روحیت ازالآن داغونه ول کنکوروچون کنکورروحیه روشادنمیکنه بایداول ازداغون بودن دربیایالبته ببخشا،آخه فکرداغون بودن کنی داغون نباشی داغون میشی


masalan komak khastama

----------


## علی..

> masalan komak khastama


خب بدمیگم مگه میگی داغونم خب وقتی داغونی تاخودتودرست نکنی یامشاوره روانشناسی نشی که نمیشه بیای توکنکورمن خودم بمب روحیم برادیگران بعضی اوقات کم میاوردم توکنکورکه نابودکننده بودبرام

----------


## Navid70

> masalan komak khastama


4 سال یعنی هیچی نخوندی؟پایه صفر؟6 ماهه میخوای زیر هزار بیاری؟ :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13): 

شما نبودی توی یه تاپیک گفتی حرفت غلطه پایه 0 میتونه 6 ماهه پزشکی بیاره؟بسم الله شروع کن ببینیم حرف کی غلطه

----------


## amirdostaneh

> خب بدمیگم مگه میگی داغونم خب وقتی داغونی تاخودتودرست نکنی یامشاوره روانشناسی نشی که نمیشه بیای توکنکورمن خودم بمب روحیم برادیگران بعضی اوقات کم میاوردم توکنکورکه نابودکننده بودبرام



ki gofte man daghonam on sheklak ro eshtebahi zadam bala nistam avaz konam

----------


## zeinabkarami44

منم تازه اینو نصب کردم بلد نیستم باهاش کار کنم 😁

فرستاده شده از GT-I9505ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## ZAPATA

> masalan komak khastama


خب همین یه کمکه دیگه رفیق ..  :Yahoo (100): 
......................
نتیجه خوب میخای .... بشین یه برنامه خوب واسه خودت مشخص کن ....... بعدش پایبند اجرای برنامت باش ....  :Yahoo (4): 
.....................
شبیه یه مهندس معمار عمل کن ... اول یه طرح و نقشه دقیق ... بعد اجرای قوی 
 :Yahoo (99):

----------


## علی..

> ki gofte man daghonam on sheklak ro eshtebahi zadam bala nistam avaz konam


خب بریدتوکنترل پنل کاربریتون درستش کنید،ان شاءالله تلاش کنید وموفق شیدامااگه میخواین تلاش کنیدتاروزکنکورتلاش کنیداگه شدخداروشکراگرم نشدکه تلاشتونوکردید

----------


## yasintabriz

۱ تاپیک و ۲۷ تا پست و هنوز بی نتیجه
اولا که صفر نیستی دائم نفوس بد نزن. اگه صفر بودی تراز کانونت ۴۰۰۰ میومد. مگه الان چهار هزاری تو؟
دوما که اینکه میای اینجا میپرسی میشه یا نمیشه و یه عده میان خوب یا بد جواب میدن فرقی ایجاد نمیکنه به جز اینکه اعصابتو مشوش میکنه. اگه چند ساله پشتی تا همین الانشم جوونیت رفته لاقل بخون نزار امسالم مثل قبلیا بشه. یه چیزی بگم این انجمن حتی اگه تاثیر مثبت هم داشته باشه تاثیر منفیش خیلی بیشتره فقط این تاثیر منفی فرق میکنه واسه هرکس. واسه تو که میخوای قبول شی شاید فرق بین قبول شدن و نشدنت باشه. 
۶ماه و خورده ای مونده بخونش بعد با توجه به زحمتی که کشیدی ببین چه نتیجه ای عایدت میشه. دیگه امسال آخریش باشه

----------


## DR.MAM

*دوست عزیز خیلیا بودن که تو این ۶ ماه خوندن و رتبشون دو رقمی شده

شمام از امروز با یه برنامه محکم بخون،ایشالا موفق میشی*

----------


## zaniarsobhani

> *نه داداش 15 کمه 24 ساعتو پرکن
> بازم بعید میدونم با 24 ساعت زیر هزاربیاری
> شاید زیر 100 هزار شاااید*


هدفت چیه که انرژی منفی میدی؟؟؟
حاضرم پای جونم مابه بذارم کسی تلاش کنه موفق میشه تو ۶ماه 
اسمش انجمن کنکوره اینجا ولی از ۱۰ نفر ۹ نفر فاز منفی میدن و آدم رو ناامید میکنن

----------


## Cat

> *نه داداش 15 کمه 24 ساعتو پرکن
> بازم بعید میدونم با 24 ساعت زیر هزاربیاری
> شاید زیر 100 هزار شاااید*


 :Yahoo (21): wtf

----------


## zaniarsobhani

> wtf


فازش اینه میخواد رتبه تک رقمی شه خخخخ صاحب این تایپک ممکنه جاشو بگیره

----------


## Cat

> فازش اینه میخواد رتبه تک رقمی شه خخخخ صاحب این تایپک ممکنه جاشو بگیره


 :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Lovelife

از الان شروع کردن مثل دقیقه 80 اگه اهل گل زدن تو دیقه 80 هستید میتونید امیدوار باشید :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Ali__S

* نوشته اصلی توسط amirdostaneh 
سلام داداش من بیشتر تست میزنم تا خوندن از روز دوم هر ازمون شروع میکنم بعد من هفته اول بیشتز عمومیا رو خلاصه میکنم واسه هفته دوم . به نظرت مشکلی هست

اولین ازمون 6100 اوردم با جابجا زدن 54 تست 

پ.ن : یعنی اگه جابجا نمیزدم چی میشد
به نظرت تا 7000میتونم برسونم







*ملت رو سر کار گذاشتی!؟!؟

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط zaniarsobhani


هدفت چیه که انرژی منفی میدی؟؟؟
حاضرم پای جونم مابه بذارم کسی تلاش کنه موفق میشه تو ۶ماه 
اسمش انجمن کنکوره اینجا ولی از ۱۰ نفر ۹ نفر فاز منفی میدن و آدم رو ناامید میکنن


ینی تو نفهمیدی فان زدم؟ جواب سوال رو همه میدونن که میشه وکسی هم که بخاد و اراده کنه منتظر نظر بقیه نمیمونه و دست به کار میشه.
 فک کنم استارترم فان زده*

----------


## susan.t

* نمیدونم قبلا ملت و سرکار گذاشته بودی یا الان  


اگه به خودت و خدات اطمینان داری که شروع کن  دیگه تاپیک زدن نداره با حرف من و بقیه هیچ چیز عوض نمیشه
*

----------


## Lovelife

میخواد انجمنو گرم نگه داره لابد

----------


## _Senoritta_

> سلام دوستان من میخوام از امروز 15 ساعت رو پر کنم به نظرتون میتونم زیره 1000 بیارم 
> 
> از نظر درس هم صفرم
> 
> من چهارمین کنکورمه
> 
> نمیدونم شایدم پنجمی شایدم ششمی شمارش از دستم رفته
> 
> لطفا راهنمایی کنید منو
> ...



ی دفعه ای می خوای پرکنی 15 ساعتو؟؟

----------


## WickedSick

دوستان من کاری ندارم با استارتر. ولی اینهمه اسپم؟  :Yahoo (21): 
خب دعوا دارید برید pm بدین دیگه  :Yahoo (4): 
ر.ا: داداش میتونی ولی باید بخونی. دیگه این که چطور بخونی بسته به هدفت داره و کسی نمیتونه هدفتو تعیین کنه!
ضمنن نمیخوام نا امیدت کنم, ولی آیه نازل نشده که موفقیت همه توی پزشکی و کنکور باشه! امیدوارم گرفته باشین.

----------


## Dr.M.96

> سلام دوستان من میخوام از امروز 15 ساعت رو پر کنم به نظرتون میتونم زیره 1000 بیارم 
> 
> از نظر درس هم صفرم
> 
> من چهارمین کنکورمه
> 
> نمیدونم شایدم پنجمی شایدم ششمی شمارش از دستم رفته
> 
> لطفا راهنمایی کنید منو
> ...


دوست عزیز مگه تراز قلم چی شما حدود 7000 نیست پس چرا ناامیدی؟
توکلت به خدا باشه

----------


## haniyeh_a98

*اگر مرد رهی میان خون باید رفت
وز پای فتاده سرنگون باید رفت 
تو پای در راه نه و هیچ مپرس
خود راه بگویدت که چون باید رفت*

خداییش من فاز این تاپیکا ک میگن میشه رو نمیفهمم..اگه *واقعا* میخوای بشه باید شروع کنی نه اینکه دنبال تاپیک زدن باشی!!

من خودم  بطور جدی از آذر شروع کردم و روزی 10-11 ساعت مفید و باکیفیت میخونم البته پایه درسیم خوبه و صفر نیستم و رتبمم میخوام ک تک رقمی بشه تو "تاپیک هرکی تازه شروع کرده بیاد تو" پستشو گذاشتم و از اون روز ب بعد هم ب خودم قول دادم که به هدفم برسم و میرسم هیچ شکی در آن نیست
پس اگر مرد راهی پا در ره گذار! چون با حلوا حلوا کردن دهان شیرین نمیشه.
موفق باشیم  :Yahoo (1): 
یا حق

----------


## nashnas4

> *اگر مرد رهی میان خون باید رفت
> وز پای فتاده سرنگون باید رفت 
> تو پای در راه نه و هیچ مپرس
> خود راه بگویدت که چون باید رفت*
> 
> خداییش من فاز این تاپیکا ک میگن میشه رو نمیفهمم..اگه *واقعا* میخوای بشه باید شروع کنی نه اینکه دنبال تاپیک زدن باشی!!
> 
> من خودم  بطور جدی از آذر شروع کردم و روزی 10-11 ساعت مفید و باکیفیت میخونم البته پایه درسیم خوبه و صفر نیستم و رتبمم میخوام ک تک رقمی بشه تو "تاپیک هرکی تازه شروع کرده بیاد تو" پستشو گذاشتم و از اون روز ب بعد هم ب خودم قول دادم که به هدفم برسم و میرسم هیچ شکی در آن نیست
> پس اگر مرد راهی پا در ره گذار! چون با حلوا حلوا کردن دهان شیرین نمیشه.
> ...


*دمت گرم 
ادم با حرف مفت و این بحث های بی اساس که اکثرا هم تخصصی توشون ندارند به جایی نمیرسه
*

----------


## nashnas4

راه را باید رفت
هم دیار منتظر است هم یار!

----------


## Saturn8

امروز4دی هنوزم امید هست گرچه حس فراموشی مطالبی که خوندم اذیتم میکنه ولی تا روز کنکور ادامه میدم.

----------

